

Build a Business, Don't Focus on Valuation or VC Money - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2011/07/20/startups-in-business-to-raise-money/

======
johnrob
You can't call bubble by citing companies with billion dollar valuations -
there aren't nearly enough of those to signify any sort of trend.

~~~
efader
Sorry John you are wrong. Zynga, Twitter, Groupon do you need more? Twitter is
a feature masquerading as a business. Groupon is insolvent and Zynga is so
reliant on Facebook that it is detrimental to their business.

~~~
glimcat
Three data points isn't much of a trend.

~~~
efader
Add in color, MySpace short sale, Zillow IPO, Linkedin IPO, Pandora IPO,
Zipcar IPO

Want more?

~~~
badclient
Almost all these IPOs are backed by solid revenues. And almost in all cases,
the companies have been around for 5-10 years - very much unlike the IPOs of
the last bubble.

That fact alone makes this very different from late 90s.

So while there may be a bubble "technically", that's not saying much. A better
question would be: how bad of a bubble is it? In my opinion, not terribly bad
and almost nothing like the last one.

MySpace short sale is evidence of how this is NOT a huge bubble. In a bubble,
it would go for billions. Also to date, I don't believe any party has sold
myspace for a net loss. News Corp may have sold it in a short sale, but they
did so _after_ making hundreds of millions in ad rev from it.

------
IMorgothI12
Ycombinator made a mistake to not fund my startup there was another startup
that raised 10 million dollars.

